
An Analysis of Sprig's Facebook Ads - mightyshane
https://blog.mightysignal.com/the-sprig-egg-cdb788a60d57#.qivgyfify
======
shostack
I'm curious what sorts of creative discussions happened around that egg. I'm
guessing it involves something about conveying the freshness that they
provide, and you don't get an egg like that on a regular restaurant delivery
meal. It screams "this was prepared just now, just for you."

Since you guys tracked 8 ads, is there any deeper creative analysis that
you've performed? Have you looked at what trackers their sites load or any of
the URL params to dig into more campaign details?

